# The Finals, Game 7: Boston Celtics (3) @ Los Angeles Lakers (3) [6/17]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I assume Wallace is starting, but that's not confirmed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's do this!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

'Sheed will start.

Which means, Boston will stretch the floor. Gasol would have to do a better job on rotating. Wallace can hit timely treys, which could put Lakers in the early hole. That will be recipe of Boston in Game 7. They'll push the tempo. Lakers would have to take care of the ball, and pound inside when Gasol and Bynum are on the block.

Kobe just doesn't have to stay in front of Rondo, but also front him. Roaming off on defense would kill us. Boston is likely gonna run 1-3, or 1-4 Pick and Roll. This will create open shots for Allen at the corner. I will be happy with Rondo's jumpshots over his penetration in paint.

L.A.'s win formula is same. Move the ball and pound inside, crash boards to have more than 2nd chance opps & pts. I don't expect us to roll over Boston tomorrow. I think a veteran squad like Celtics will fight tooth & nail till the end. Our bench just can't relax if we have double digit lead. Just can't have that meltdown. 

Let's Go Lakers. Bring it home...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jump on em early. Jump on em often. Kick their stinking asses.

Let's make these green queers remember tomorrow night in a very bad way for the rest of their lives.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Lynx said:


> 'Sheed will start.
> 
> Which means, Boston will stretch the floor. Gasol would have to do a better job on rotating. Wallace can hit timely treys, which could put Lakers in the early hole. That will be recipe of Boston in Game 7. They'll push the tempo. Lakers would have to take care of the ball, and pound inside when Gasol and Bynum are on the block.
> 
> ...


he played 17 minutes when kendrick was out at 5 min into the first quarter. i don't think sheed's going to play many minutes.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

man I'm nervous as hell. we just need to get this damn win so I can relax my nerves. I relaxed for a half a sec last night afterwards but now its nervous time again. 

as for the game. 

effort effort effort. attack. relentlessly. 

I wanna see Kobe do what he did in game 6 I wanna see him attack the boards in championship situations he's always gone back to get boards I wanna see this continue. 

I think the celtics are gonna attempt to junk defense Kobe in this game and try playing a very small line up with Pierce at 4 so they can keep Tony Allen on Kobe. I suspect some strong early doubles on Kobe. 

Doc see's what I see and thats Kobe is dominating Ray Allen now. 

we gotta be prepared for when they go small with Pierce on LO. Get LO the damn ball and have him post up strong. 

I suspect for some reason Sheed to start the game. He's a vet and I think Doc will probably feel like he'll be less nervous early. 

If thats the case put him in pick and rolls immediatly and try and draw fouls on him he's not as agile anymore and is prone to grabbing when beaten.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

***FUNERAL ARRANGEMENTS ARE AS FOLLOWS***

Wake/Viewing: Thurs. June 17th, 9 p.m. EST - 6 p.m. PST

Place: The Staples Center - 111 S. Figueroa Los Angeles, CA 91005

Funeral & burial services will take place immediately after viewing. 

V.I.P. guests include K. Bryant, D-Fish, R. Artest, P. Gasol, L. Odom, & many more!

We ask that you wear the colors Purple & Gold. 

*RIP Celtics*


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

um, what is that from?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't know - saw someone post it on FB.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

jinx it and die


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

This game...today...a game that we Laker fans will take to our grave win our lose. The biggest game in the history of the Lakers because its now...right now....right now is history writing time...What happens on that court tonight will be remembered for a long long time. Tonight is our generations turn at this rivalry. Tonight in the night that we show the Lakers are the best franchise ever in the NBA. This is the biggest moment, this is reality but what you dreamed of as a kid on your driveway.

Now take this ****ing game by the throat and play like what you mean to basketball, your teammates, and the Lakers organization depends on it, because it does.

http://www.entertonement.com/clips/hngpnhxdmv--I-Love-You-Guys

http://www.entertonement.com/clips/ylvndjwgwp--Norman-Dale's-Inspirational-Speech


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> man I'm nervous as hell. we just need to get this damn win so I can relax my nerves. I relaxed for a half a sec last night afterwards but now its nervous time again.


Fear no more. The Lakers have this win in the bag.



ESPN.COM said:


> "I think this one, when we win it, it's gonna taste much sweeter than the one last year," Bynum said. "Just knowing that I played with the injury, [came] through and helped us get here. It's big. We have to win. We're at home. Everything. We have the momentum right now. We have to go out there and beat this team."
> 
> Asked if he was offering a "guarantee," Bynum smiled playfully, but nonetheless went out on a limb. *"We're guaranteed to win."*


from http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/news/story?id=5294446

It's a done deal. The Lakers *are* the 2010 NBA Champions.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

taco_daddy said:


> Fear no more. The Lakers have this win in the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get this jinxing crap outta here


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We must get off to a fast start like we did in Game 6. Our ball movement must be crisp, we must pound the ball inside to our bigs, and hope we can hit our open shots. Let's hope Drew has enough gas left in the tank for one more game. We also need Artest to have another good game. GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

There will be riots in the streets Los Angeles tomorrow... I just hope 1) no one dies, 2) they are "happy" riots because we all know what an "unhappy" los Angeles riot looks like.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

LA ticket broker says this is the biggest event in 20 years, bar none. Courtside seats $50K, lower tier decent seats $2K each


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's ridiculous. I'd love to ****ing be there, though.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Go Lakers!

I wasn't confident for Game 6, but I think we can close this one out.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

biggest game of our generation... ima watch the game at the ESPN zone hoope i dont die


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> get this jinxing crap outta here


What's this jinx crap you're talking about? I didn't say it, your boy Bynum said it.

I quote:


Andrew Bynum said:


> *We're guaranteed to win.*


Proof:
http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/news/story?id=5294446

Now accept my congrats and peacefully pop your bottle of :champagne: but know that you guys won't threepeat!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Done!

Wearing it and representing here at work!  



Basel said:


> We ask that you wear the colors Purple & Gold.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Cris said:


> LA ticket broker says this is the biggest event in 20 years, bar none. Courtside seats $50K, lower tier decent seats $2K each


I knew it. 

Didn't bother looking at Ticketmaster.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Teezy said:


> biggest game of our generation... ima watch the game at the ESPN zone hoope i dont die


Good Luck in trying to get in!



> Los Angeles Mayor Antonio Villaraigosa and police Chief Charlie Beck on Wednesday warned outsiders not to come to the Staples Center area during and after Thursday's final game in the team's championship series against the Boston Celtics. Outsiders without business at Staples would be stopped in their tracks, Beck said. "If you do not have a ticket, do not come downtown," he told reporters at an afternoon news conference. "You will not get through anyway."
> 
> "There will be hundreds of Los Angeles police officers in and around Staples Center tomorrow," Beck said. " ... We do not celebrate victory by destroying the city."
> 
> ...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I saw 4 courtside seats on ebay, exact opposite side of Jack.....for $120,000


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> I saw 4 courtside seats on ebay, exact opposite side of Jack.....for $120,000


LOL...maybe the Lakers will make enough money tonight to pay PJs salary next season!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

ceejaynj said:


> LOL...maybe the Lakers will make enough money tonight to pay PJs salary next season!


The lakers won't make any more than normal because all their tickets are face value.... It's the ticket brokers that are going to be making all the money.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Cris said:


> The lakers won't make any more than normal because all their tickets are face value.... It's the ticket brokers that are going to be making all the money.


Very true. I don't know how I could have forgotten those pinnicles of society!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I am so jacked up today. I seriously cant sit still, and Im accomplishing NOTHING at work. My hands are sweating and my leg is tapping non stop.

I should probably put the coffee away.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

elcap15 said:


> I am so jacked up today. I seriously cant sit still, and Im accomplishing NOTHING at work. My hands are sweating and my leg is tapping non stop.
> 
> I should probably put the coffee away.


jittery hands make for bad beer pong shots :baseldance:


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Calm down Laker fans. You don't have to gloat just because you *KNOW* that you have tonight's game sewed up.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We don't gloat, we are very superstitious. So stop jinxing us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Less than an hour away.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Doc Rivers has confirmed that Wallace is starting


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is it, fellas. The biggest 48 minutes of sports in my life. I'll be back after the game, hopefully the happiest person in the world. 

For the final time this season...GO LAKERS!!!!!!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Ready to pull an all-nighter, here.
Game starts at 2 am these parts.

GO LAKERS


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow, Kobe pass that


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We're going to have to do better than 14 points to have any chance


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****, we have got to shoot better than 26% to have a prayer.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakers playing with zero heart... they are giving this game away.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

What a terrible half. We can't throw a pea in the ocean!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)




----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

:rock::jump::djparty::jump:


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Cris said:


> We don't gloat, we are very superstitious. So stop jinxing us.


Yea  some jinx. People just can't accept a congrats.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I am ****ing happy...

Dude...what a game. Artest saved it best for the last. I will comment later..I am way over the moon...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we are the cmapions. amazing amazing amazing. what a gut check win this game felt like a loss most of the game wow. 

we did it and did it as a team. Kobe and gasol 33 rebounds and 42 points. 

Gasol is now a made man in Lakers nation. lets stop the soft talk he punked the Celtics frontline he just took rebounds thats what a big time soon to be HOF player does.

Never woulda won this ring with Ariza we needed that sorta toughness from Artest. his defense was amazing lockdown defense.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks pal


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Sweet victory my boys, we did ****ing work.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

There are some sick T-shirts on NBA.com


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

****ing beautiful. Gentlemen, that was epic!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Good game Boston!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Congrats to the Lakers! Two years of Odom as my avy post-Bulls elimination, two championships. Not too shabby.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> Congrats to the Lakers! Two years of Odom as my avy post-Bulls elimination, two championships. Not too shabby.


You better do this next year as well.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Basel said:


> You better do this next year as well.


I'm hoping there won't be a Bulls elimination....but otherwise, sure.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

King Joseus said:


> I'm hoping there won't be a Bulls elimination....but otherwise, sure.


..Or you can become a Lakers fan.. :bsmile:


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

King Joseus said:


> I'm hoping there won't be a Bulls elimination....but otherwise, sure.


KJ, now you need to come home! :azdaja:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Cris said:


> There are some sick T-shirts on NBA.com


Ordered mine already. :bsmile:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Ordered mine already. :bsmile:


Same.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lynx said:


> Ordered mine already. :bsmile:


Beat you all!

<-----


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

amazing Kobe beat a team with 3 Hof'ers. Gasol I think became a HOF'er tonight he's headed there.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> amazing Kobe beat a team with 3 Hof'ers. Gasol I think became a HOF'er tonight he's headed there.


Gasol making his case..2 rings= much consideration for the HOF.....LA VICTORY BABY!!!!!!!!!!! I Love LA!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pretty awesome that Wade, LeBron and Howard couldn't beat the Celtics and Kobe does.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

some how...some how, wow. im so elated about this victory!


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

we're coming back to do it again next year!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

taco_daddy said:


> KJ, now you need to come home! :azdaja:


Still vacationing, but elsewhere.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Say Basel. Hey Basel? Why is Kobe holding a broom in his hand? He hardly swept the Celtics, and in fact, the Lakers barely beat them. It could have easily ended up with Celtics as champions. Don't get me wrong, I'm not making excuses, you guys won, but what's up with the broom is all I'm asking.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

He's not sweeping... He is cleaing up the trash.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cris said:


> He's not sweeping... He is cleaing up the trash.


Yup.


----------

